# White Christmas, white poodle



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Merry White Christmas. We are in GA. It's so pretty, and so is Desmond.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh, the snow reached you in GA as well? That's wonderful!  Isn't it just gorgeous?


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

The pics I'm seeing are gorgeous. Glader and I are in NC with my nephews. My husband had to stay home for work and is sending me pics every hour. Hehe. He's excited. I can't wait to see it. If we can make it home tomorrow. We may be stuck here for a day or two. Glader won't mind...he loves his cousins.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the photo with all the presents best however they all are such fun!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

MTWaggin said:


> I love the photo with all the presents best however they all are such fun!


Me, too! That last one's a keeper, think December 2012 calendar!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooh, good thought, Skye! I'll have to keep that in mind


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Fun photos! He looks so regal in the snow....almost like he commanded it! I figured if I put presents under the tree, Zulee would have them all unwrapped in no time. Such a good boy to have such restraint!

I really like the photo with his Santa hat. He looks so comfy all tucked in.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Teee-heee! What a sweet looking poodle! He is Persia's color. Light brown nose. Blue-green eyes, too?

Love the cut! I save these, so when Persia gets old enough I can have reference photos for her grooming. 

He has bell bottoms! I wish to see his back legs. Do you have a photo of him standing up? Thanks!

Big cuddly hugs for your poodle! I love fuzzy poodles.....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Loved seeing your Christmas pics!! That last one made me sigh such a loud "Aww" Chagall actually took a break from chomping on his Flossie. Your Des is so dreamy!! (I'm still "aww-ing" but Chagall's back to chewing on that stinky twisted tendon thingy.) Happy New Year!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Persia is so cute- oh how I miss that puppy fuzz! She does have the same pigmentation as him- with the brown nose, eye rims and green eyes. Desmond's eyes have turned more light brown over time, but they were green for a while as a pup. 
I'll get a pic for you of him standing up where you can see his outrageous yeti bell bottoms... I've been wanting to trim them for weeks but haven't had the opportunity. Hopefully this weekend they'll be trimmed up a bit better! 
There are two pics I just snapped upstairs for you. You can't even see his back toes anymore! Yikes! 

Chagall's mom, thanks!  That's so sweet, Happy New Years to you too!


----------

